# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Rực rỡ màu sắc chợ phiên Bắc Hà

## yeuhanoi

Nằm cách thành phố Lào Cai 60km về hướng Đông Bắc, Chợ phiên Bắc Hà từ lâu đã được biết đến như là một trong những phiên chợ đặc sắc nhất, với đầy đủ những nét văn hóa và màu sắc cuộc sống của đồng bào dân tộc Mông vùng Tây Bắc.



Chợ không chỉ là nơi mua bán, trao đổi hàng hóa mà còn là chỗ gặp gỡ, giao lưu bạn bè, người thân. Đây là chợ phiên thuộc loại lớn nhất vùng cao biên giới vẫn còn giữ được nhiều vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc nơi đây.    


Tuần nào cũng vậy, vào Chủ nhật là từng đoàn người lại kéo nhau về thị trấn Bắc Hà họp chợ. Đi chợ phiên đã trở thành một nét văn hóa đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc. Chợ Bắc Hà nằm ngay trung tâm thị trấn. Đây vốn là nơi trao đổi, mua bán của bà con dân tộc thiểu số, chủ yếu là người dân tộc từ khắp các bản làng xung quanh kéo về.


Từ trên cao nhìn xuống chợ Bắc Hà như một vườn hoa di động rực rỡ sắc màu của váy áo phụ nữ các dân tộc thiểu số mặc đi chơi chợ hoà cùng sắc màu tươi mới của các quầy hàng ở chợ.


Chảo thắng cố bốc khói nghi ngút
Trước đây, chợ Bắc Hà họp trên một quả đồi thoai thoải, sau này chợ được xây mới trên nền bê tông và được chia ra từng khu vực bán hàng gồm 4 khu, khu vực bán gia súc với hàng nghìn con trâu, ngựa, bò, lợn.  Khu vực bán đồ tạp hóa như cày, cuốc, xẻng, dao. Khu bán đồ thổ cẩm, đồ trang sức, len. Khu vực hàng ăn với những chảo thắng cố khói bốc lên nghi ngút, lan tỏa hương vị.

Nhưng thu hút phụ nữ dân tộc và khách du lịch nhiều nhất chính là khu bán các đồ trang sức, váy, áo, vải thổ cẩm và cả những chiếc gùi bằng mây duyên dáng.


Một du khách Pháp chia sẻ: “Tôi đến đây vì được nghe nói rằng nơi này rất đẹp, có rất nhiều người dân tộc đến đây và bạn bè thế giới cũng nói rằng, chỉ có một ngày Chủ nhật. Tôi sẽ giới thiệu về Bắc Hà vì Bắc Hà có rất nhiều dân tộc với màu sắc sặc sỡ”.

Đối với đàn ông vùng cao thì chợ cũng là nơi để một tuần họ có thể gặp gỡ cùng uống rượu bên chảo thắng cố - món ăn đặc trưng của vùng núi cao Tây Bắc. Thắng cố không lúc nào vơi trong chảo cũng như rượu không lúc nào cạn trong bình.

Anh Phạm Hùng - Tổ chức Phát triển Hà Lan tại Hà Nội cho biết: “Mình lên Bắc Hà nhiều lần rồi, đi làm dự án cho bà con trên này. Hôm nay có dịp được ngồi quây quần cùng với bà con, được ngồi uống chén rượu tại bản với không khí rất vui, cảm nhận không khí miền cao trên này rất tuyệt vời”.

Trong xu hướng thương mại hóa các chợ vùng cao hiện nay thì Bắc Hà là một trong những nơi hiếm hoi còn giữ được bản sắc dân tộc, nét riêng độc đáo của các phiên chợ xưa. Chợ Bắc Hà không diễn ra tình trạng mời chào, chèo kéo mua hàng mà ở đây chúng ta bắt gặp những gương mặt thuần phác trong bộ quần áo dân tộc sặc sỡ, họ đến chợ ngoài mục đích mua bán còn là để vui với chợ, vui với khách đi chợ.


Chợ phiên  Bắc Hà mang đậm nét sinh hoạt cộng đồng của người dân tộc vùng cao Tây Bắc Việt Nam, lưu giữ những giá trị bản sắc văn hoá truyền thống độc đáo. Hiện nay, chợ phiên vẫn đang thu hút đông đảo du khách trong và ngoài nước.

(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đặc sắc thật nhìn không khác gì 1 lễ hội cả ^^

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Tấp nập nhộn nhịp ghê 
Mình cũng muốn tham gia 1 lần cho biết  :cuoi1:  hehe

----------


## Mituot

Toàn sắn màu rực rỡ , nhìn như lễ hội ấy

----------


## iphone

lan truoc len bac ha chua di duoc cho da bi chu nha duoi ve`..tiec hui` hui

----------


## sting

muon len bac ha choi ma chua co thoi gian..hichic

----------


## quuytnho

ngày nào ở sapa cũng là một lễ hội

----------


## damvanhuong

ôi!muốn lên sapa chơi quá đi

----------


## hieunt

Nhìn thích thật, nhất là món thắng cố  :Smile:

----------

